# Vivaldi a master of counterpoint too?



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

I always thought of Bach and Zelenka as masters of counterpoint but listening to this Vivaldi is in the same league.

http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/segli-e-ver-che-la-sua-rota.html


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

... and?

The original blogger's description of this as "The whole piece is nice and it maintains a nice melody throughout" seems to be damning with faint praise - two too many uses of the word 'nice', I would have thought. Actually, is this anything special? I think we are all repeatedly surprised that people like Vivaldi could turn out music like this when, in fact, all they were doing was their job.

It is good, of course. What I am drawing attention to is the surprise in our reaction to it.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

It is really good music. Especially the Four Seasons. Not sure how it would be labeled.


----------

